#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Phu Sa Dok Bua National Park

## dirtydog

*Phu Sa Dok Bua National Park*

*Amnat Charoen*
*Mukdahan*
*Ubon Ratchathani*
*Yasothon*

*General Information* 

Covers the triple border junction of Mukdaharn, Yasothon, and Ubon Ratchathani provinces in Northeastern Thailand. The Park area is covered by a dense forest community which was utilized as a shelter for communist insurgents about three decades ago. Phu Kra Sa, with its 490m summit, possesses the Park's highest point. The Park contains several recreational spots, for example, Phu Sa Dok Bua Hill with its 423m point, patches of bare rocky floor, and dwarf dry dipterocarp woodlands. 

*Geography* 

Mostly of the area is mountains lying from the northwest to the southeast. There are many kinds of plants and stone fields where local people called “Dan” surrounding the peak. Phu Krasa is the highest peak and high 481 meters above the sea level. Other peaks are high about 350-450 meters. This area is the water sources of many creks such as Huai Thom, Huai Ka Bok, Huai Kan Lueang, Huai Lam Klang, Huai Khi Lek, Huai Hin-Khua, Huai Tup, and Huai Hai.

*Flora and Fauna* 

There are many kinds of valued plants and wild lives such as redwood, Para wood, barking deer, hyenas, foxes, palm civets, monkeys, porcupines, and chevrotain, flying lemur, bats, wild fowls, and etc.

----------

